# Ghost and Zombie costume how-tos



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Found some pretty cool costume how-tos today. Check them out.

http://www1.phillyburbs.com/ghosts/beaghost.shtml

http://www1.phillyburbs.com/zombies/costume.shtml

I might be a ghost this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the links PB. I been thinking zombie for this year.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Can't beats a good zombie how to.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice easy costume how to's.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

I love a well made zombie , most of the time people don't put the time in to make a good one. I think they are one of the easiest to costume to make .


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Arise o great long dead links... Um, pardon the thread necromancy. What I meant to say is the links I originally posted are no more, but the same how to's can be found here:

Zombie http://www.terror4fun.com/zombie_makeup_guide1.html

Ghost http://www.phillyburbs.com/lifestyl...cle_9113d0b8-da6a-11e0-bec6-001a4bcf6878.html


----------

